# The Offshore Partner Kiss-and-Cry



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

We're often all about business on this forum - the business of helping each other emigrate to a wonderful country with wonderful people! But sometimes, when you're in different countries and away from your partner, it can be really, really hard to cope. We all have good days, where we're optimistic and sure our grant will come any day, and completely head-over-heels and chipper about being in love... and then we have days when it seems like the grant is just not going to come and we miss our partners like crazy and the process just feels so daunting and overwhelming. 

So in my area of the US (not sure if it's true in other areas/countries, too) we call the area where people drop off their loved ones and say goodbye (say, at the train station) a "kiss-and-cry." I thought it would be a good idea to create a virtual kiss-and-cry for this forum. 

Miss your partner? Overwhelmed by the process and how it's affecting your plans with your partner and your relationship? Really, really tired of saying goodbye over and over again while you wait to be together? Need to tell someone about your overwhelming love for your partner and the very sweet thing he/she did to make the wait a little more bearable?

Do you ever want to talk about this but worry that the other forum denizens would be bored by hearing you whinge? 

Well, here you go - problem solved. Vent away on the Kiss-and-Cry thread. 

P.S. - If you are annoyed by sap and mushiness, this might not be the thread for you. Can't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I love this idea cg, will definitely post in it when I have kissed and cried my way home from Ghana next Sunday


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll start. 

I'm constantly in awe of how expensive this process is. When we first started out, I had these visions of this big expensive wedding with 200 of our friends and family. My fiance makes a decent living, so it seemed we could afford it if we put it off for just a year (with a small Sydney wedding shortly after PMV approval for immigration purposes). But things keep adding up... a thousand dollars here, two thousand there. And my wonderful, responsible fiance doesn't want to go into debt for our wedding (an instinct I want to support!). 

So it looked like we were going to have to push the "big" wedding out even further (two years!!), making it a vow renewal, and just have our actual wedding be a small wedding in Sydney with the only people I know being a couple of friends I have there and my mom, and his parents and brother and colleagues. None of my best friends, no other family...

We talked it through, and finally we decided on a smaller wedding with just those closest to us on a relative's farm in May. This keeps us BOTH happy. It'll be less fancy and there will be far fewer guests... but we'll get to celebrate our marriage with our best friends and family, which is what I wanted. 

I will say - I love that every time our relationship is tested like this, we come out stronger. No arguing - just figuring out how we can make each other happy while still getting across our own needs. I cannot WAIT to marry this man...


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I'm constantly in awe of how expensive this process is. When we first started out, I had these visions of this big expensive wedding with 200 of our friends and family. My fiance makes a decent living, so it seemed we could afford it if we put it off for just a year (with a small Sydney wedding shortly after PMV approval for immigration purposes). But things keep adding up... a thousand dollars here, two thousand there. And my wonderful, responsible fiance doesn't want to go into debt for our wedding (an instinct I want to support!).
> 
> ...


my wife & I just got married in the mayor's office with my parents there, and waited for the big wedding for another few months before we could get everyone from all the countries together. when you've already been married it's surprising how big a deal the big wedding still is


----------



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I'm constantly in awe of how expensive this process is. When we first started out, I had these visions of this big expensive wedding with 200 of our friends and family. My fiance makes a decent living, so it seemed we could afford it if we put it off for just a year (with a small Sydney wedding shortly after PMV approval for immigration purposes). But things keep adding up... a thousand dollars here, two thousand there. And my wonderful, responsible fiance doesn't want to go into debt for our wedding (an instinct I want to support!).
> 
> ...


How long have you been together? Have you lived in Australia before?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

We actually started dating in 2007, Peter. The whole saga is here if you get bored and want to read about it, haha.

And no - not only have I not lived there, I've never even been there before.


----------



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> We actually started dating in 2007, Peter. The whole saga is here if you get bored and want to read about it, haha.
> 
> And no - not only have I not lived there, I've never even been there before.


That's a great story!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I'm constantly in awe of how expensive this process is. When we first started out, I had these visions of this big expensive wedding with 200 of our friends and family. My fiance makes a decent living, so it seemed we could afford it if we put it off for just a year (with a small Sydney wedding shortly after PMV approval for immigration purposes). But things keep adding up... a thousand dollars here, two thousand there. And my wonderful, responsible fiance doesn't want to go into debt for our wedding (an instinct I want to support!).
> 
> ...


I think as young girls we all want that big huge wedding that you see on TV. It also seems that some offshore embassy's still want the huge wedding .... luckily in Australia the small wedding or registry office wedding can be quite normal.

The thing I find great is when you have that partner and no fighting or anything just talking out situations to reach a solution - my fiancee is exactly the same which is what I truly love about him.

But yes everything with a visa process adds up and it is not just the visa but the cost of flights etc that add up too .

I must admit though that last time I left my fiancee I slept most of the way back and was just awake for food as when I was asleep I was thinking and crying.

The hard thing for me at the moment is all the rejections I have seen on the forums regarding lodgments from Cairo. I know alot are for spouse applications and not PMV and maybe we just hear the bad ones of these forums and there have been no reports for 2013, but at times I just hope that the case officer can see how we feel about it each other. With it being a HR country my fiancee has an interview on Monday which of course has me thinking about it more lately.

The thing this topic reminds me of is when they did up my local train station a couple of years ago and replaced all the "park and rides" with "kiss and ride".


----------



## Kangeroo (Aug 2, 2013)

Ah this thread made me teary knowing that many are in the same boat as me, its honestly very very hard, which is why i will be moving with my hubby, if he cant come to me i shall go to him instead, mayb 6 months back and forth and that way perhaps the long wait can pass by without too many emotional breakdowns because i sure do break down when i say my goodbyes haha


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> I think as young girls we all want that big huge wedding that you see on TV. It also seems that some offshore embassy's still want the huge wedding .... luckily in Australia the small wedding or registry office wedding can be quite normal.
> 
> The thing I find great is when you have that partner and no fighting or anything just talking out situations to reach a solution - my fiancee is exactly the same which is what I truly love about him.
> 
> ...


Aw, Mish.  I really hope things come off for you without a hitch, and faster than you expect! I'm equally freaked out because of my fear of failing the medical and then 1) either having to go through the waiver process (and not knowing how long that will take - waiting apart is AWFUL, as you guys know) or 2) not even being offered a waiver - just being told straight out "no." That would be so devastating I don't know what we'd do.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Aw, Mish.  I really hope things come off for you without a hitch, and faster than you expect! I'm equally freaked out because of my fear of failing the medical and then 1) either having to go through the waiver process (and not knowing how long that will take - waiting apart is AWFUL, as you guys know) or 2) not even being offered a waiver - just being told straight out "no." That would be so devastating I don't know what we'd do.


Thanks CG .

It is such a hard process and I really do hope you pass the medicals 

I think it is hard when your life is in the hands of someone else.

Luckily Cairo has an average processing times of 9 months .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You and me both! I love this forum - I get to become friends with awesome people all over the world.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> You and me both! I love this forum - I get to become friends with awesome people all over the world.


Me too and it keeps us distracting from the waiting game


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

No post for me here after all visa granted !


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Now is my time for this thread....

I am now sitting in dubai airport waiting for my next flight home and trying not to cry so much.

Was so hard leaving my fiancee yet again. He told me to be strong and not cry but it is really hard.

The sad thing is this time I took a couple of his tops home with me so that I can smell him.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> Now is my time for this thread....
> 
> I am now sitting in dubai airport waiting for my next flight home and trying not to cry so much.
> 
> ...


Awwwww, Mish.    I am so sorry. I know just how you feel - I know many of us do. It's okay to cry. You'll see him again soon. Big hugs.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Awwwww, Mish.    I am so sorry. I know just how you feel - I know many of us do. It's okay to cry. You'll see him again soon. Big hugs.


Thank you so much. Hopefully not much longer being apart .

The task of putting together the new evidence to submit when I get home begins. On the plus side ... not much work to do when we hopefully submit the 820


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

hi kangeroo, i would love to have just 3 months out of aus then 3 months in japan with my sweet heart, and that is what i did on 3 occasions , but because i am on a ds pension our wonderful government did not like that idea,so they got together and decided to change the rules ,and now only pay the pension for just 6 weeks out of aus before they stop paying, knowing full well that no one on a pension can afford to fly back and forth to other countries every 6 weeks, now the huge savings cost to the government for doing this is a big fat zero, and they do not care one bit that you may have a love in another country,not one little bit, and the first thing they ask for when you fill out your application is the money up front please,and then make you wait for months or years before much action on there part, they simply wont even communicate with you that much if at all.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Heeeem...I would sell everything I've got and pack my bag and go offshore to be with my wife if her visa got rejected because I don't wanna be apart from her any more even though I can go to Jakarta-Melbourne every four months....I am so crazy loving her to death....I don't wanna say goodbye every time I am leaving her behind at the Jakarta airport and it is hard walking in to the plane heading toward Melbourne and leaving her behind...Cheeers....


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I have not even got to the stage of lodging a visa for my partner and her 2 children to live in Australia yet, but the good-byes and time apart is painful.

A visit to meet in Vietnam, then myself to visit them in Ukraine and current visitor application for them to visit me and my family in Australia, comes in at over $15,000 and 4 months since we last said good-bye.

It is clear to me after reading the thread “Offshore waiting room - who is waiting more than a year?” I do not want to lodge a Offshore application. If there was a maximum time then that is ok but that is just too much torture – I feel for you guys.

So I see it is a PMV application ($4,625) + agent costs, then apply for another visitor visa for my partner (only) for 6-12 months and wait a while together ($3,000). Possibly repeat this process, and then once PMV is approved bring them all back over here ($3,500). That runs in at $28,000- +$30,000 but far better than having your name on that list of people waiting apart for so long.

The obvious down side here is the 2 young daughters being left in Ukraine, but they will be with grandparents and school will not be continually interrupted. But I want them here too - I am sure the system was never intended to be like this???


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

banyuwangi said:


> Heeeem...I would sell everything I've got and pack my bag and go offshore to be with my wife if her visa got rejected because I don't wanna be apart from her any more even though I can go to Jakarta-Melbourne every four months....I am so crazy loving her to death....I don't wanna say goodbye every time I am leaving her behind at the Jakarta airport and it is hard walking in to the plane heading toward Melbourne and leaving her behind...Cheeers....


I feel the same way. If my fiancee's visa gets rejected we will both move to Dubai.

The hardest part about leaving my fiancee is not being able to kiss him good bye at the airport as no kissing is allowed in public there . I can only hug him good bye.....


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

again if her visa is rejected i would sell every thing i have and go live in japan with her, if i could, but with no income what would i live on,i have 3 years before the old age pension kicks in, but be leave me it wont be long and they will stop paying that as well after so long out of the country, so just have to hope and pray every thing goes ok for her. if not i have lost thousands ,and i am not alone here.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Mish said:


> I feel the same way. If my fiancee's visa gets rejected we will both move to Dubai.
> 
> The hardest part about leaving my fiancee is not being able to kiss him good bye at the airport as no kissing is allowed in public there . I can only hug him good bye.....


Believe me Mish I understand exactly how you feel because every time I left my wife in Jakarta coming back to Melbourne due to my work commitment I did not wanna get on the plane but thanks god at the airport I was able to give her a hug and kiss her and I would never ever saying goodbye....All I said to her I will be back ASAP my love and on the plane all I did is looking at her photo all the time....Boy oh boy it was so hard...Like I said I do not hesitate moving to Jakarta and sell everything I've got and be with her for the rest of my live.... Thanks for sharing Mish....I wish you all the very best....


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Wow mish that went so quick but then it always does when u are with the one u live. I'm so sorry that all of u still apart are suffering so long. After 4.5 years of doing the commute with my partner I do no how u feel. But there is light at the end of the tunnel keep yer spirits up and know that each goodbye is one step closer to getting them to oz


----------



## Kah86k (Aug 4, 2013)

I haven't even applied for a visa yet... My husband and I have been married for 7 years and together for about 10. He is an Australian citizen who lived in the US for 47 years with a permanent residency and never became a citizen. Last November, he was detained by immigration for a criminal conviction that is over 10 years old. He is a recovering addict and made a mistake. He has been clean and sober for 10 years and gotten in no more trouble, however, he was deported to Australia in August 2013. I haven't had time with him other than in visiting rooms of a detention center for about a year. We have a 6 year old daughter, a home, and all of our family in the US--he has family in Australia that he lives with and is working, but I am so worn out from the fight with US immigration that I cannot bear the thought of another rejection. I am also afraid to move to Australia without ever visiting and would like to visit him in February but I don't think it will be possible visa wise. I just feel defeated and sad. So does he. When we are on Face Time, he looks so sad. My daughter is heartbroken. Its scary.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Wow mish that went so quick but then it always does when u are with the one u live. I'm so sorry that all of u still apart are suffering so long. After 4.5 years of doing the commute with my partner I do no how u feel. But there is light at the end of the tunnel keep yer spirits up and know that each goodbye is one step closer to getting them to oz


Thanks Chicken999 . I only just arrived back a couple of hours ago and already looking at fights lol.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Lol Mish I would do the exact same thing - was the only thing that kept me going knowing a date I was going to see him again.

Kah86 I'm so very sorry for your situation. Please don't be scared of another rejection, with your history together there is no way they will reject u. And don't be afraid to come and live in oz without visiting, we will welcome u with open arms. Schooling is great, lifestyle is great, u truly will love it here. Get ur application in as soon as u can, u both need something to look forward to and ur family will be reunited before u know it.


----------



## Kah86k (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you very much chicken999! It's just been a hard year... I appreciate the support.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Really, really, really missing my fiance tonight. At some point you just wonder how much more you can bear without going completely off your rocker.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

CG, my ex wife went through most of the process and did go of her rocker. That was a very hard time for the kids.

If you get through this financially alive, not admitted to the nut house and not die of old age. 

All can only be perfect. Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, ampk. I really appreciate the encouragement.  I just don't understand how it's okay to keep people who love each other apart for this long.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I am not sure it is constitutionally Ok CG. Just that would take as long and cost more to prove than waiting. Hang in and then remember, if enough get together we can possibly inform the immigration department laws are not legal - but now we are all busy just trying to be together. Take care.


----------



## jonercaro (Oct 20, 2013)

hi all 

i have been away from my husband since 2011 still waiting for the visa to be granted so i can be with my husband here in Aus 

i know a girl who was on an arrange marriage and their application took exactly 3 months 

and WE are still waiting on our visas to be with our loved ones


----------



## jonercaro (Oct 20, 2013)

Mish said:


> I feel the same way. If my fiancee's visa gets rejected we will both move to Dubai.
> 
> The hardest part about leaving my fiancee is not being able to kiss him good bye at the airport as no kissing is allowed in public there . I can only hug him good bye.....


i know how u feel hun i was crying all the way back to sydney i didnt want to go but i had to

hope ur partner gets the visa soon


----------



## 2110Lin (Oct 21, 2013)

I don know exactly how you guys are doing it. Such inspiring stories. I'm currently living in Adelaide with my partner. I'm on a student visa. And we're going to apply for a partner visa onshore. Anyway, the thought of me going back and have to be apart from my partner is unbearable already. I hope for the best that all couples and families to be reunited again.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Really, really, really missing my fiance tonight. At some point you just wonder how much more you can bear without going completely off your rocker.


Awww hugs CG. Hopefully not much longer for you.

I really do not know how those that have to wait 2 years do it.

I know exactly how you feel! Sometimes (like today) I think if we had gone and worked in Dubai we would be together now and not apart.

I don't know how immigration can make people be apart. It would be awesome if they had a bridging visa for offshore partner visa's!!!


----------



## 2110Lin (Oct 21, 2013)

Mish said:


> Now is my time for this thread....
> 
> I am now sitting in dubai airport waiting for my next flight home and trying not to cry so much.
> 
> ...


I actually shed tears while reading this. I really hope that your visa will granted soon. I don really know how it feels and I will never want to experience it by any means. But I know how stressful this visa processing can be so I do understand half of what you're going through now. My relationship with my boyfriend just recently got serious (about few months ago actually) and we're dreading the day my student visa expires so we decided that we're gonna apply for partner visa (on the basis of de facto relationship) and then the drama/saga begins (from family to immigration things). I even had nervous breakdown twice already. I really hope things are gonna get better. Hang in there for both of you (Mish and CollegeGirl), you're half way through already, you'll get to the end of the tunnel soon. My boyfriend and I are just starting our journey and we're right at the beginning of the tunnel. I am so dreading for that waiting games.

best of lucks!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

CG, I just got bad news. Look like I am starting that fight. Wish me luck.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

ampk said:


> CG, I just got bad news. Look like I am starting that fight. Wish me luck.


Oh no.  What bad news did you get?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Can not even get a visitor visa to see us here - gutted and it was a very good and strong application. 6 pages from Mark and about 100 more from pollies and doctors and more.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ampk said:


> Can not even get a visitor visa to see us here - gutted and it was a very good and strong application. 6 pages from Mark and about 100 more from pollies and doctors and more.


Oh that sucks! Am on mobile so can't see which country you applied from.

I had a very strong application for my fiancee's tourist visa and it got rejected too! I cried alot lol.

You know I don't know why they don't do a sponsored tourist visa for non-family and we can pay a bond. I would have done that!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I just feel like we get punished applying from offshore. It was one thing when the processing times were just a few weeks (just a few years ago!!!). Asking a husband and wife (or an affianced couple) to stay apart a few weeks... well, okay. That's doable. But months and months and months (or in some case years) is just cruel. 

And to not even allow one partner to see the other during that process is RIDICULOUS and heartless. ARGH! I am so sorry, ampk.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Mish I am from and in Australia, my partner is in Ukraine. Apps are in Russia and those countries not so nice with each other.

But I have had enough and now intend to take this whole thing political to the minister himself and the media - may case is 1 small thing but others here it makes a good story - hope your support from the waiting room & others.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I just feel like we get punished applying from offshore. It was one thing when the processing times were just a few weeks (just a few years ago!!!). Asking a husband and wife (or an affianced couple) to stay apart a few weeks... well, okay. That's doable. But months and months and months (or in some case years) is just cruel.
> 
> And to not even allow one partner to see the other during that process is RIDICULOUS and heartless. ARGH! I am so sorry, ampk.


I could not agree more! They need a better system in place.

I am lucky with where I work they are flexible with leave and I can also purchase leave.

Some days I just want to email my fiancee's case officer and ask how can I get him a tourist visa to Australia! Also some days I wish to work at some of the embassy's and see why they are really rejecting the visa's and how many tourists they approve. Lol.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ampk said:


> Mish I am from and in Australia, my partner is in Ukraine. Apps are in Russia and those countries not so nice with each other.
> 
> But I have had enough and now intend to take this whole thing political to the minister himself and the media - may case is 1 small thing but others here it makes a good story - hope your support from the waiting room & others.


That sucks and unfortunately I can relate.

ACA did a story on immigration awhile ago about the number of spouses you can sponsor. Anyway a person from DIAC (can't remember what they are called now - it is late!) said that they do not discriminate.

I would love to ser stats on tourist visa's based on countries. I expect would be an interesting read.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> I could not agree more! They need a better system in place.
> 
> I am lucky with where I work they are flexible with leave and I can also purchase leave.
> 
> Some days I just want to email my fiancee's case officer and ask how can I get him a tourist visa to Australia! Also some days I wish to work at some of the embassy's and see why they are really rejecting the visa's and how many tourists they approve. Lol.


We opted to take the high road and do things the "right way" by applying offshore for a PMV. We knew as a US Citizen I could have gotten an ETA, I could have gone down there, married him, and we could have then applied for an 820 and waited it out together. But we knew that would be violating the "Genuine Temporary Entrant" criteria - that I wouldn't be a genuine tourist. So we did the right thing. And six months later we're still waiting, in fear that we're likely going to have to go through a Health Waiver process that we just recently found out could tack another 6 to 12 months onto our processing time (though our agent has said it might not be that long). Another year of being apart... I just can't even cope with it.

Every time someone asks me if we've heard anything, I have to say no, and smile and say "I'm sure it will be soon!" What I really want to do is burst into tears and complain about how I can't even sleep anymore because I miss him so much.

Thanks for letting me whine, you guys. I don't know what I'd do without an outlet.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> We opted to take the high road and do things the "right way" by applying offshore for a PMV. We knew as a US Citizen I could have gotten an ETA, I could have gone down there, married him, and we could have then applied for an 820 and waited it out together. But we knew that would be violating the "Genuine Temporary Entrant" criteria - that I wouldn't be a genuine tourist. So we did the right thing. And six months later we're still waiting, in fear that we're likely going to have to go through a Health Waiver process that we just recently found out could tack another 6 to 12 months onto our processing time (though our agent has said it might not be that long). Another year of being apart... I just can't even cope with it.
> 
> Every time someone asks me if we've heard anything, I have to say no, and smile and say "I'm sure it will be soon!" What I really want to do is burst into tears and complain about how I can't even sleep anymore because I miss him so much.
> 
> Thanks for letting me whine, you guys. I don't know what I'd do without an outlet.


So proud of you CG that you did things the correct way .

I have my fingers crossed for you that you get approved and don't need to go through the waiver process.

I know the feeling! I went back to work today and within 30 mins was asked if we had heard anything yet. The best sleep I have had in months was the last 3 weeks . It is almost 2am and my partner asked me when I will go to sleep an hour ago when he rang me after he finished work lol.

I think all of us find it great to have other people to talk to who are going through the same process.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

CG, you just need to know how pissed I am and what I will do to shake this system very hard and very fast.

That is my task first thing in the morning. The system is wrong and needs fixing fast.

I am sure I can get some waves but we need a tidal wave to fix this stuff - in any time that will help us. But they left me no option.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

ampk said:


> Mish I am from and in Australia, my partner is in Ukraine. Apps are in Russia and those countries not so nice with each other.
> 
> But I have had enough and now intend to take this whole thing political to the minister himself and the media - may case is 1 small thing but others here it makes a good story - hope your support from the waiting room & others.


Mate, you have my support 100%.


----------



## 2110Lin (Oct 21, 2013)

ampk said:


> Mish I am from and in Australia, my partner is in Ukraine. Apps are in Russia and those countries not so nice with each other.
> 
> But I have had enough and now intend to take this whole thing political to the minister himself and the media - may case is 1 small thing but others here it makes a good story - hope your support from the waiting room & others.


Good luck! I hope u succeed ! And I believe u have everyone's support in this forum including me a newbie. And keep us updated.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

ampk said:


> CG, you just need to know how pissed I am and what I will do to shake this system very hard and very fast.
> 
> That is my task first thing in the morning. The system is wrong and needs fixing fast.
> 
> I am sure I can get some waves but we need a tidal wave to fix this stuff - in any time that will help us. But they left me no option.


 mate i wish you all the luck in the world, go get them brother, this whole system sucks and needs fixing asp, we have not started on the application yet, but have spent 18 months just getting all there crap in order, its quite simple really we are in love and want to live in Australia to gether as decent citisons , nothing hard about that, but try telling them that, all the best with it all mate go get them, tv, radio what ever it takes , shake them up good , best of luck .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Aussiesteve, I've made your post (and mine and eleanor's that followed up on it) invisible for now. If you want it moved to its own thread or to another thread, just let me know in the next day or so and I'll move it. Otherwise I'll delete it. Same goes for you eleanor - let me know if you want your post moved somewhere.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Aussiesteve, I've made your post (and mine and eleanor's that followed up on it) invisible for now. If you want it moved to its own thread or to another thread, just let me know in the next day or so and I'll move it. Otherwise I'll delete it. Same goes for you eleanor - let me know if you want your post moved somewhere.


no its ok ,delete mine if you like , as every one knows i get a bit carried away on here some times lol, very unlike me lol, sorry for the hi jack.


----------



## jessicam (Jan 17, 2013)

Been in a relationship with my koala bear for 3 years - long distance! I've been to australia four times, he visits me in singapore and we take holidays in philippines or thailand. So in a year we meet every quarter, luckily there are budget airlines in asia/australia. Its is strange how we meet someone we want to be with but we just live in different countries. Thanks ym, facetime, skype, viber all other apps that make communication easier.


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

Yay cool thread. Thats a great idea. It certainly does help hearing that others are in the same situation. All my poor friends are patiently listening to my same story over and over again  I have returned from a holiday in Australia one week ago and it sucks!!! I could 'only' get three weeks off work and it went way, way too quick. We have been doing long distance for three years now and we both are very much over it. It is just so heartbreaking when you have to part! We have applied for the offshore partnervisa nearly 4 months ago and even though it's still early, I can't help myself and check my emails all the time. And then at the same time, I feel guilty that I am leaving my family and friends behind and especially my family is having such a hard time with it and that's breaking my heart too. I hope they won't get too emotional over christmas (pretty sure they will though...). But every time I am with my partner in Australia I get this feeling of happiness and the feeling that this is just soo right. Love like this is very unique and a connection like this is hard to find. Long distance is such a hard thing but I sometimes try to see the positive things which are quite amazing. You trust one another more than anything and you build up a strong commitment to eachother despite of all the miles that are in-between the two of you. I consider myself very lucky to have found such a rare love and believe this is the one and only right thing to do...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry you're hurting.  I think all of us here understand all too well, though! I hope your visa is granted soon.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

*hugz*. I have found that the first week being back home is always the hardest . Inshallah your visa will be granted soon


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

Mish you are so right. The first week is the worst, so I am sort of glad I have survived week number one;-) I bet you all know exactly what its like! Thanks guys. I hope the same about your visas...


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

*Wow!*



CollegeGirl said:


> We actually started dating in 2007, Peter. The whole saga is here if you get bored and want to read about it, haha.
> 
> And no - not only have I not lived there, I've never even been there before.


I doing some very boring paperwork and taking a break, read these. I cannot believe the hardships this entails nowadays, I feel so sorry for these separated people. I first came in 1993 and we married at the courthouse, I don't even remember the process, I came on a tourist visa, I don't remember it being expensive or anything. I sort of remember the medicals. I have never applied for any visa offshore except eta's. @Collegegirl I didn't know you'd never been here!! The first thing I remember is thinking how weird right hand driving looked! haha! You will love it! And, to the woman whose husband was deported from America, I am a recovered drug addict too, fortunately by some miracle I was never charged with anything, you should not worry about coming to Australia, you will love it, and immigration does not like to separate established families with children. There is alot more to my story as far as being stuck in the states for ten years, but I just want to say, you will be so happy you did. I admire you all.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Rebecca! I'm glad to know someone out there is still reading my blog, haha.  I'm just so glad I'm finally heading over there, even if it will be as a tourist for as long as DIBP needs.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yessssssssss. My fiance is at the Sydney airport waiting for his flight to come here! I am SO ANTSY and EXCITED!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yessssssssss. My fiance is at the Sydney airport waiting for his flight to come here! I am SO ANTSY and EXCITED!


Woo hoo!! I bet you can't sleep (I think it is sleep time in the US)


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't sleep, but it's mostly because I'm packing for my three-month stint as an Oz tourist.


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

Naw lucky you!! Wish I could say that:-D I can never sleep because of all the excitment.. It's the best feeling! Have a great time


----------

